# Best Low-Fat Dog Food without compromising on quality!



## gemea3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, my 3 yr old Beagle was diagnosed with pancreatitis a year ago now and has been on Hill's Prescription i/d dried food ever since (as recommended by the vet). However, this is proving very expensive :thumbdown:

I've been researching other foods today which offer a low-fat (below 10%) option and Chappie seems good 

I am wondering whether my vet only told me about Hill's as its what they offer at the surgery (commission and all that!) or is that really the best option for my dog?!?

Any advice would be very welcome, I am going to my vets next week for my dogs yearly check up and will ask my vet.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just be careful with the wet foods as the actual fat content is higher than stated on the packet, Chappies true fat value is 11%

Burns chicken and rice was the lowest I could find at 7.5% 

Wainwrights chicken and rice senior is about 8% if I remember back

After Mavis had her attack she eventually went on the burns


----------



## gemea3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you appreciate the quick response 

I was going to stick with the dry food as Chappie does this too, had researched the Burns Chicken and Rice and this is another option I was considering.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

my dog had/has pancreatis I first bought the prescription diet from the vets then took the side panel and researched this is the closest one I found to the prescription diet I hope its available to you in the UK. The cost of the vet diet was for a 7 kg bag it cost the same as this but it was a 15 kg bag...Blue Buffalo life protection formula Healthy Weight...The prescription diet was only 1 % lower in the fat etc than this it was a Medical diet I believe ...She has done really well on this Blue Buffalo with no coat effects...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I can write out the analysis if you like...
easier yet here's a link so you can compare it to your prescription diet...

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/dog-food/lp-healthy-weight-chicken


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

As a little treat now and then you could also try applaws wet which are really low in fat

Applaws Pet Food - Dog Tins


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Burns has already been mentioned, Nature Diet Fish (STINKS) is the lowest calorie wet food I could find, but was about 3 years ago when I had my Fred on a weight loss diet. Burns High Oats was the dry food I used, but I don't know if this is lower fat, or was just helpful because it takes longer to digest so he didn't get so hungry.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I used to feed this to Ben - not for pancreatitis but he was wheat intolerant and also very prone to weight gain!

It might be worth a look at the ingredients list to compare as it's only 8% fat and a great quality food and under £40 for 15kg: Wainwright's Light Adult Complete Dog Food with Turkey and Rice 2kg | Pets at Home


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

"Diet - Diets that are high in fat, sugar and carbohydrates may lead to pancreatitis. Originally, dogs were meant to only consume meat, bones and some plants. When a dog's diet is too high in grains, fat and sugar, the pancreas has a harder time processing these nutrients and may become inflamed." Dog Pancreatitis - What You Need to Know about Pancreatitis in Dogs

So seems a bit strange that in order to help manage his condition they prescribe a food that is rammed full of grains and carbs and no real meat content at all.

Whole Grain Corn, Brewers Rice, Dried Egg Product, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid).....etc etc.

I would recommend switching to a higher quality food that isn't so full or grains and unnecessary carbs with a good meat content. Chappie dry (and wet for that matter) is nasty as hell, full of grain and other rubbish.

With any dog that is overweight I would first look at the amount the animal is fed (including treats etc) and also the amount of excercise the dog is getting and reduce food/treat intake accordingly. The feeding guides on the bag are just that, so you usually have to do a bit of fiddling to get the amount right.

I would recommend looking down the Burns/James Wellbeloved/Wainrights road. MUCH better than hills/chappie and light versions are also available. Don't let the price of it put you off, the bag will last longer as its a higher quality you feed less of it. They also do cereal free versions which might be worth a look


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just found Arden grange do a new wet one works out at 10% fat ..

Nutritional Premium Dog and Cat Food - Arden Grange


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> I would recommend switching to a higher quality food that isn't so full or grains and unnecessary carbs with a good meat content. Chappie dry (and wet for that matter) is nasty as hell, full of grain and other rubbish.


Whilst I agree Chappie doesnt look too good from the label it isnt something to be dismissed too readily.

Some dogs would not survive without it and others that have found it a godsend on the road back to health.

For us,the "original" wet was a saviour in sorting Heidi's tum but unfortunately the cereal content made her itch.

I would definitely try and find a better quality food that will do the trick but if not - chappie could be "the one"


----------



## gemea3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you to all who have replied.

He was originally on Royal Canin, which is not a very high fat content range, so not sure why he's developed this condition, but hey ho we are coping with it. He's never been overweight so this isnt a problem.

I did think the Chappie being so cheap was a bit too good to be true 
But I'll look into the Burns etc. for him. He gets feed well under the recommended amount on the packs and I always buy the larger bags 12 or 15kg of dried food. I will also look into the treats suggested.


----------



## gemea3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I would definitely try and find a better quality food that will do the trick but if not - chappie could be "the one"


Thank you x


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

Try Acana Light and Fit, only 10% fat and good quality ingredients

ACANA LIGHT AND FIT 13KG


----------

